# Temporärer speicherort für Applets



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ein applet aus dem internet haben und wüsste dafür den temporären speicherort des applets. ???:L Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo so ein Applet gespeichert ist?


----------



## Gastredner (23. Feb 2010)

Dort, wo dein Browser es ablegt, würde ich sagen. Wenn Applets überhaupt zwischengespeichert werden.
Kannst du das Applet nicht einfacher kommen, indem du die Seite speicherst?


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Dann hab ich die Seite, das Applet aber nicht. Im Temporärspeicher hab ich nichts mit der Endung .jar oder .class gefunden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2010)

Du kannst einfach mal den Quelltext der HTML-Datei anschauen, da steht, wo das Applet sitzt, dann kannst du es herunterladen.
Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst, poste mal das Applet-Tag aus der Seite.


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Das Problem ist, da hat es weder ein Applet noch ein Object Tag.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2010)

Aber irgendwo muss das Applet ja eingebunden sein, nicht wahr? 
Dann zeig einfach mal den Link zur Seite, oder den Quelltext der Seite.


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Link


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, da hat es weder ein Applet noch ein Object Tag.



Hm... nachgeladen durch JavaScript? 

Sieh Dir mal den Header des HTML-Dokumentes an, was da so geladen wird. 
Insbesondere eben JavaScript - das mal downloaden und dann sichten...


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Aber es wird nirgeds eine jar oder class file geladen (auf jeden fall seh ichs nicht :bahnhof


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Link



Haha, ein Frameset 

L-ectron-X war schneller, der darf ran :smoke:


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Und was bringt mir das jetzt?


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Aber es wird nirgeds eine jar oder class file geladen (auf jeden fall seh ichs nicht :bahnhof



Da ist ein frameset angegeben, das folgenden http-request raushaut:

RuneScape - das beliebteste kostenlose Online-Abenteuerspiel

Da hat's nen längeren HTML-Code mit viel CSS


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Aber es hat immer noch keinen Applet oder Object Tag. :bahnhof:


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Und was bringt mir das jetzt?



Ich war zu langsam.

Dachte nicht, das L-ectron-X schon dransitzt und wollte ihm den job nicht wegnehmen.
ich war nur minimal langsamer, er arbeitet 

Habe kurz drübergesehen, ist zwar auch irgendein Apllet drin, aber auch ne menge JavaScript (ich lag nicht ganz verkehrt). Werde da nicht schlau draus, Applets sind noch nicht so mein Ding.

Da kann L-ectron-X seeeehr wahrscheinlich mehr zu sagen.


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Aber es hat immer noch keinen Applet oder Object Tag. :bahnhof:



doch. such mal. liegt im javascript (hab's doch gesagt, rest siehe oben)

EDIT: Sieht für mich aber nicht wie ein Java-Applet aus, aber in Sachen JavaScript und Applets bin ich DAU.


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Sorry bin zu dumm.  Kann st du mir einfach den Link geben?


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

- im ersten quelltext mal auf den link des frame-tags klicken
- nach "plugin.js" suchen, klicken
- von "document.write('<app');" bis "document.write('</applet>');"

obs das ist was du suchst weiß ich net, musst dich halt n bischen durchhangeln


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Sorry bin zu dumm.  Kann st du mir einfach den Link geben?



Ich bin auch zu dumm. Ich habe das mit irgendnem Script verwechselt.

Die haben den kram mit JavaScript abgesichert, oder eher verschleiert. ich versuch da gerade durchzusteigen. fesrt steht: die mögen keine Werbeblocker, soweit versteh ich das js schon mal.


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

Ich mag es nicht wenn man Dinge im Internet gut absichert.


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

die haben bestimmt n grund dafür  bist du sicher, dass du da auf legalem wege bist?


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag es nicht wenn man Dinge im Internet gut absichert.



Du hast Atzes Hinweis oben gelesen?!? Den stört sowas nicht... i resume...


----------



## Runtime (23. Feb 2010)

So schlimm wird es wohl nicht sein. Es ist ja nur ein online Game.


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> So schlimm wird es wohl nicht sein. Es ist ja nur ein online Game.


nicht alles was im internet allgemein verfügbar ist, ist allgemeines eigentum!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2010)

Also, ich habe mir mal alle jar-Dateien heruntergeladen und in eine HTML-Datei eingebunden.
Du brauchst dir weiter keine Mühe geben, ohne Umprogrammierung wirst du das Ding nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Das Programm ist u.a. scheinbar an eine bestimmte Domain gebunden...


----------



## jeppi (23. Feb 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Du brauchst dir weiter keine Mühe geben, ohne Umprogrammierung wirst du das Ding nicht zum Laufen bekommen.



saubere Arbeit :applaus:


----------



## Runtime (24. Feb 2010)

Ooch, das ist schade...  aber zurück zum Speicherort Thema. Hat es für Applets einen eigenen Speicherort?


----------



## jeppi (24. Feb 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Ooch, das ist schade...  aber zurück zum Speicherort Thema. Hat es für Applets einen eigenen Speicherort?



Müsste nach meinem Wissen _eigentlich_ im normalen Cache landen, _es sei denn_, es ist durch die Website unterbunden... (unter Vorbehalt)


----------



## Atze (24. Feb 2010)

hab noch nie danach gesucht :I vielleicht unter den temporary internet files, liegt wohl am os oder am browser


----------



## Runtime (24. Feb 2010)

Nö dort ist es nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Feb 2010)

Welchen Browser benutzt du überhaupt?


----------



## Runtime (25. Feb 2010)

Internet Explorer 8


----------



## jeppi (25. Feb 2010)

jeppi hat gesagt.:


> Du hast Atzes Hinweis oben gelesen?!? Den stört sowas nicht... i resume...



Oh, ich lese das gerade noch mal un dmuss mich dafür entschuldigen, bevor das wer in den falschen Hals bekommt - ich habe mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt. 

Ich bezog mich auf Atzes fachliches Können und wollte ihm keinesfalls kriminelle Neigungen unterstellen...!

Also: SORRY, falls das wer missverstanden haben sollte!


----------



## Atze (25. Feb 2010)

jeppi, falls du mich meinst, ich fühl mich nicht gekränkt


----------



## jeppi (26. Feb 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> jeppi, falls du mich meinst, ich fühl mich nicht gekränkt



... da bin ich beruhigt. Und, ja, ich meinte Dich - kann ich also wieder ruhig schlafen


----------

